# Solved: Really need help about ping and timedout



## korakott (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm having a problem with my computer in Datacenter. 
Both computer are on the same SwitchHub but the First one is 
Request timed out in almost every 5-10 sec and which timedout last about 5 second and come back for about 5-10 sec and then timedout again in loop as you can see on the graph I attached.

And also this problem would happen only around 20:00 PM until about 1Am then it will run just fine until around 20:00 PM again the next day
I'm having this problem for weeks now and still couldn't find a way to solve it 
Thank you every much for all the answer.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Have you checked the event logs on the computer that is timing out? What happens if you switch the 2 ports of the 2 computers does it follow the problem computer?


----------



## korakott (Nov 24, 2008)

I really want to switch the 2 port but I can't because the second one is not my computer so I can't just pull it out and plug in to my. 
and about the event log I think I don't see anything that could relate to it.
Is there any usual course of these kind of problem? 

Thanks so much StumpedTechy for you reply


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Usually with timed outs you can see something wrong with the adapter in the event log if its an adapter problem. The next step you have the cable but since its time related I highly doubt its cable related usually time has nothign to do with cable problems. Then you have the ports of the switch. If other computers on the switch are not having the same problems its either a single port issue or a potential software problem on the PC itself. Is there a free port to move the PC into?


----------



## korakott (Nov 24, 2008)

Last night I went there to switch port to another one on the Hub But the problem still the same. Also 2 days ago I had reinstall the windows and all software again but it didn't work. would it possible to be my Lan adapter problem?

My System spec

CPU : Q8200
MB : EP45-UD3P
Ram : kingston



Thankyou


----------



## korakott (Nov 24, 2008)

I changed row and IP address and all the problem were solve. 
Thanks so much for your help


----------

